
AT&T Reaches Deal to Buy Time Warner for More Than $80B - denzil_correa
http://www.wsj.com/articles/at-t-reaches-deal-to-buy-time-warner-for-more-than-80-billion-1477157084?mod=BNM/
======
o0-0o
Today, in a speech in Gettysburg, PA, Trump said that his administration will
work to block this transaction because it consolidates too much power.

------
ecesena
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12769725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12769725)

